# 17th



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

congrats!!!!! ( maybe ) :thumbsup: and thanks for the pliers!!!!!!!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Paul

Congrats is fine. Thanks. Glad you got the pliers. I had them wraped and ready to go for weeks before I finally got to remember to put them in my van and post them on.


Frank


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

17th is a yawn course


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Just finished the 4 day 17th edition course. Ever tried staying awake when you should be asleep. The Nicky guy twisted my arm to attend. Being long in the tooth was hoping the 16th would get me by until I croaked. However - it is now done and dusted - but at £500 and 4 days lost opay it's an expensive piece of paper,
> 
> Frank



Frank, which course did you do? and who with?? AND how much?
2382-10 0r 2382-20?

Apparently nicky now request that all 'companies' have a PDH who is up to the 17th, by Sept 2010
Nicky course costs £600 and it is 4 days long, but your's was only 500

they were happy with my 16th upto oct last year but now it is obviously not good enough to get me on the 1 day update


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Trimix


The Course was the 2382- 100 Level 3. Cost was £485 - 00. Included was Full Dinner at 12.30pm plus two breakes for coffee and biscuits mornnig and afternoon plus coffee and biscuits first thing. Took the Course at Deema in Doncaster.


Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Trimix
> 
> 
> The Course was the 2382- 100 Level 3. Cost was £485 - 00. Included was Full Dinner at 12.30pm plus two breakes for coffee and biscuits mornnig and afternoon plus coffee and biscuits first thing. Took the Course at Deema in Doncaster.
> ...


Is that a Typo? or is the 2382-100 the same as the 2382-10?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Trimix

Depends which document you look at. One says 100. 'Tother says 10. Pays yer money so takes yer pick. End result is the same. 2 hour exam. Good eating. Fair company and a snoozy week had by all.

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Just found a place that does it 1 mile from where I live! Next nearest is a 25 mile round trip. Also seems to be a lot cheaper and only 3 days instead of 4...so less 'lost wages days':thumbup:. Apparently I have until Sept 2010 to do it. As I understand it Nicky deems me competent until that date, and from then on I become one of the great unwashed. Hey ho, s'pose I aint got no choice really.
Must remeber to leave my 'confrontational head' at home:laughing:


----------



## electricalvillage (Jul 18, 2009)

I did mine last June at local college at around £150. Over 12 weeks in the evenings.


----------

